

Ask HN: If a friend ask you to dress him would you do it? - DressJack


======
TheAdamist
As in put their clothes on for them since they are injured and can't do it
themselves? or

Becoming their own unpaid wardrobe consultant?

~~~
DressJack
Be their style consultant - the friend would be competing with other friends
to do this and be incentivized

~~~
TheAdamist
So I'm competing with my friends to get our common friend mark to wear the
most ridiculous style possible without him noticing thats what we're doing?
Sounds fun

~~~
DressJack
LOL - the guy invites up to three friends to curate looks for him for a given
occasion with a timeline and budget

------
jackosutherland
If this is a product idea valuation post, yes. I think there are alot of
people out there that take pride in their personal style and would love to
help out their friends when it comes to clothes and what goes well with other
clothes. I think it is an interesting idea. The only worry I would have with
such a service is people being too embarrassed to ask. But good luck!

